# HTC One Drivers/Using Helium & Sync Manager



## ace8707 (Jan 6, 2012)

So I just got a Sprint HTC One and am trying to get all of my apps over to it using Koush's Helium (Carbon). I backed everything up with the old GNex, and when I open Helium on the One it tells me to use the desktop application. So I downloaded that, installed the drivers he points to on the site, and plugged in the phone. The phone recognizes it's connected bc it shows the USB and debugging icons, and the computer recognizes it as well because the One shows as a portable device in the My Computer window and I am able to go in and navigate the folders. The problem is that Helium still says "To enable helium on your Android, please connect it to USB." His site also suggested downloading HTC's Sync Manager so I did that and am still having the problem. The computer recognizes the phone, but Sync Manager does not. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers and both Helium and Sync Manager, but nothing has worked and I am not having much luck finding help in any of the forums. Any ideas?


----------



## salvoroni (Aug 22, 2011)

This worked for me:

I plugged the phone in and let it auto install the drivers (Windows 7 machine). I then installed Helium, and the drivers on clockwordmods website for the device. I opened the app with no luck. Unplugged the phone and plugged it back in and it worked. I had the app open on the phone the whole time with the message [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"To enable helium on your Android, please connect it to USB."[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hopefully this helps.[/background]


----------



## ace8707 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yea I just tried doing exactly that and I'm getting nothing. Still the waiting message on the phone and the connect it to USB message on the computer. This is driving my crazy.


----------

